# Uncharted waters



## SSobel (Jan 17, 2012)

I have been using fountain pen kits from Woodcraft when I make them and have not dug into different kits much. I am wanting to make a fountain pen that will have clear barrel with no tube.

I am looking for a nib with finger grip "only" no cartridge or anything that protrudes past the finger grip. Obviously it will be dipped in an ink well if used. 

Do they make such a thing?


----------



## ve3bax (Jan 17, 2012)

for your first question, it sounds to me like you are looking to make a demonstrator.. correct? if so its a kitless endeavor.  

the second (i am assuming this is two pens here) sounds more like a dip pen... if that is indeed the case, the golden nib sells some dip pen "kits" 

Dip Pens : Fountain Pen parts - NIBS, - Wholesale Fountain Pen Ink - Golden Nib AZ

hope this helps! 

--Dave


----------



## SSobel (Jan 17, 2012)

That's right Dave...a demonstrator. 

I took a look at those nibs at the Golden Nib. Looks like they use a 7mm brass tube. Still hoping to find a nib that doesn't have a tube...

Thanks Dave!


----------



## ed4copies (Jan 17, 2012)

SSobel said:


> That's right Dave...a demonstrator.
> 
> I took a look at those nibs at the Golden Nib. Looks like they use a 7mm brass tube. Still hoping to find a nib that doesn't have a tube...
> 
> Thanks Dave!



I believe you will have to improvise.

Eliminate the tube and drill the hole, sized to take whatever thread device you are going to use (suggest metal--will make a more durable product).
Glue it in, as opposed to press fitting.


----------



## SSobel (Jan 17, 2012)

After replying to Dave, I thought about that. I think I will just glue in the metal nib holder, and keep moving...thanks Ed.


----------



## ed4copies (Jan 17, 2012)

No problem, Steven.

There are many members here who have embarked on "kitless".

What you are doing was one step in that evolution.  Lots of folks can give you good tips, I'm still a "kit guy"!


----------



## glycerine (Jan 17, 2012)

I'm a little confused with your terminology.  Are you saying that you don't want the pen to use a cartridge?  Are you looking to make what they call an "eye dropper" or "bulb filler" or just a "dip pen"?


----------



## LarryE (Jan 18, 2012)

I've never heard of a "demonstrator" pen - checked the internet - they look really cool - anyone ever made one?


----------

